# How old is too old to geld jack?



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem

I recently brought home a mini donkey jack who is around 5 years old. 

He has some usual stud-like tendencies, nothing that is unbearable. He can be a little rude with ground manners when you first catch him, will get in your space/push against you while leading. I will make him back up and do a few tight circles and he quickly calms down and leads fine after. He does seem to get territorial over me (he is in pasture with my 10 yr old paint gelding) and will bray then try like heck to keep my gelding away from me when I go to catch him. Luckily, my gelding deals very well with him, if not almost enjoying his spunky demeanor. Never have I felt unsafe due to this behavior, more annoyed that anything (if he were a human he'd be the annoying little brother that doesn't leave you alone)

I end up just catching both of them so the donk doesn't feel left out, and keep him tied while I mess with my gelding. 

Long story short...how old is too old to geld, and at this point would it effect his attitude at all? Sorry if I left some important details out..it's almost bed time :lol:


----------



## Lockwood

My 14 year old BLM burro wasn't gelded until he was 10 years old by the previous owners. I've only had him for the last 2 1/2 years.
He had sired several little burros with the female he was with, who is also now here, and shows no studly behavior at all. 
When an animal is castrated, it can take a full 30 days for the hormones to leave the system, so it can take that long to see a full difference. And, depending on his background, he may still "remember" what it's like to act studly at times, but he will no longer have the hormones to drive typical studly behavior.


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem

Thank you Lockwood! I guess that was my biggest question was whether or not he was old enough that those tendencies would stick no matter what. This is my first donkey so I'm definitely still learning


----------



## littrella

If he's pretty well behaved as a jack, he'll be even more wonderful as a gelding. It would be best to get it done as soon as possible, fly season will be here before we know it!


----------



## ponypile

I know a stallion who was in his late teens, and was dangerous and nearly uncontrollable. Now he's gelded, and other than still have less than stellar manners and training issues, has settled down, and beginner-intermediate riders are now riding him and handling him safely. It won't do a 180 on him behaviourally, but it will usually lessen the "intensity" of the behaviour. I've heard of stallions being gelded into their 20s, so long as they are healthy enough to take the anaesthetic.


----------



## HoustonWeHaveAProblem

littrella said:


> If he's pretty well behaved as a jack, he'll be even more wonderful as a gelding. It would be best to get it done as soon as possible, fly season will be here before we know it!


VERY good point...it's so darn cold I haven't even thought about spring/bugs/heat! :shock:


----------

